

The Importance of Follow-up - yotamros
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/the-importance-of-follow-up-particularly-in-the-music-industry/

======
shazow
Reminds me of the article from earlier this week "Hacking the system: How to
land meetings with anyone you want". [1]

Similar idea but much more polite by not outright saying "I'm going to keep
emailing you until you tell me to stop." Keeping a spreadsheet with follow-up
dates and number of attempts is a great idea, I'm going to start doing that.

[1] [http://venturebeat.com/2011/06/16/hacking-the-system-how-
to-...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/06/16/hacking-the-system-how-to-land-
meetings-with-anyone-you-want/)

------
drx
I have found this to be very true. For one venture, I have a wiki (not unlike
your spreadsheet) with everyone I've emailed and plan to email, with their
data, position, when to email/call them next, their status, etc.

